

Ask HN: Extremely disciplined design/programming methodology? - craigsmitham

Hello HN, I recall reading a blog post&#x2F;website (perhaps on HN) where a programmer described a very intentional approach to designing programs. It involved going through multiple iterations of the design before any implementation. Anyone recall or have a link?
======
ChristianGeek
I remember reading it too but I can't find it. The hamster wheel comment in
this thread was good though:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9823886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9823886)

~~~
Revell
The comment itself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9824263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9824263)

